# Internet



## narumuhaye (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I am moving to Johannesburg in 1 month. I was searching for a high speed unlimited internet. But I couldn't find any. Can someone please tell me the cost of unlimited broadband connection?

Thanks,
Selvi


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

narumuhaye said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to Johannesburg in 1 month. I was searching for a high speed unlimited internet. But I couldn't find any. Can someone please tell me the cost of unlimited broadband connection?
> 
> ...


Best ADSL ISP in South Africa


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 2 10 meg lines at my house - one managed by Telkom and one by Afrihost..... 

I've been fairly happy with Afrihost's technical / customer support. However, the lines can be wonky - but that's more a telkom thing.... and telkom owns the lines.


----------

